# Proper amounts of MLB and nutrient for MLF



## geek (May 10, 2014)

Planing ahead of time to inoculate my blend of cab sav and merlot.
2 juice buckets and 2 18lb lugs; total yield of ~15gal of wine.

It looks like VP41 (even though it only comes for a larger 66gal batch) may be the best MLB option? The Bacchus is a smaller package for up to 6gal but at $13/package I would need 3 packages at $39, the VP41 is $32
Wyeast is good for 6gal also at $10 a package, so I'd need 3 I assume.

So, for a batch of about 15gal of wine, do I just use 3 packets of Acti-ML and Opti-Malo each at 5gr?
What if I use the whole VP41 package (I do not have a gram scale..!!)? 

I really want to do this right for this batch....

Thanks.


----------



## geek (May 10, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I plan to do the whole thing in a demi John.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Calamity Cellars (May 10, 2014)

There is no downside to using the entire package other than the high cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (May 10, 2014)

but then I want to be sure of the proper nutrient dose.


----------



## whackfol (May 10, 2014)

If you want to save money consider Chris Hansen's Vinoflora Oenos and Bactivaid. Solid products for half the price. I did not read the entire post to see if there was some tolerance you need to cover with your choice. If not, this is a reliable product that has been made for quite a while by a reputable company.


----------



## geek (May 11, 2014)

I will need to check but haven't seen many folks using or talking about that particular culture....


----------



## sdelli (May 11, 2014)

geek said:


> Planing ahead of time to inoculate my blend of cab sav and merlot.
> 2 juice buckets and 2 18lb lugs; total yield of ~15gal of wine.
> 
> It looks like VP41 (even though it only comes for a larger 66gal batch) may be the best MLB option? The Bacchus is a smaller package for up to 6gal but at $13/package I would need 3 packages at $39, the VP41 is $32
> ...




Not too sure you will see 15 gallons of wine from this.... Your grapes will probably only give you 2 1/2 gallons of wine at best. I am doing very similar.... I took 3 - 18lbs boxes of merlot to create a 5 gallon bucket of must. I then did the same with Cab grapes. Added 1 bucket of Merlot juice and 2 buckets of Cab juice. Potential yield is around 22 to 23 gallons. Still deciding whether I will ferment separately then join it all together or put it all together and ferment..... I am using VP-41.... Figure I will use half the package to be safe...


Sam


----------



## geek (May 11, 2014)

15gal is a rough estimate, I am really hoping if can fill my demi john which is really less than 15gal, not sure how much exactly a demi john holds but I think it is in the 14gal~15gal.

Where are you getting your VP41 btw. I was thinking the same and instead just use 1/2 the package (in theory we could use 1/4 of the package because the whole package is good for 66gal) and then use 2 small packages of Acti-ML and 2 packages of Opti-malo.


----------



## sdelli (May 11, 2014)

I got mine from morewinemaking.com
Yep.. I am using the same nutrients as well.....


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (May 11, 2014)

Morewine is also the place I am going to buy from but I just found a site which has it really cheap....hmmm
VP41

Wondering if anyone has purchased from them before.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2014)

geek said:


> Morewine is also the place I am going to buy from but I just found a site which has it really cheap....hmmm
> VP41
> 
> Wondering if anyone has purchased from them before.



They are half the cost for twice the amount.


----------



## geek (May 12, 2014)

I placed an order through Morewine because that link I sent does not seem to be the exact thing, not sure, so didn't want to take a chance.
Also ordered 3 packets of Acti-ML to hydrate and add nutrient to MLB before I pitch it.


----------



## sdelli (May 12, 2014)

Good choice! Why take a chance with your wine....


Sam


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 13, 2014)

sdelli said:


> Good choice! Why take a chance with your wine....
> 
> 
> Sam



I agree. MoreWine isn't always cheapest, but they are very competitive. I'm not sure how that other vendor can sell for basically 75% less.


----------

